# 10Gal Starfire Tank Journal



## manmadecorals

May 19 2012 - Day 1

10 Gallon Starfire Tank
Fluval Shrimp Substrate
Yellow Sand
Ohko Stones

First Picture is front view
second picture is left side view


----------



## vraev

Love your hardscape. Very well done.


----------



## Blitzcraze

Sweet Scape can't wait to see it with plants in it!!! I'd chop some different mosses up super small and smear it all over those sexy rocks lmao


----------



## manmadecorals

Thanks for the awesome feedback guys 

I'll keep you guys posted on phase2 as soon as Greg tells me when I can pick up the plants from him.


----------



## manmadecorals

Feel free to post more suggestions, ideas, and feedbacks


----------



## Jaysan

nice scape!
Now plant it and fill it!


----------



## tankies

Always love the effect of ohko stone. Cant wait to see the outcome!!!


----------



## manmadecorals

Thanks guys! I just got a reply from Greg, so i'll be picking up some plants from him shortly and be able to start on phase 2. Hopefully i'll be able to find a nice light at the expo this weekend. 

I also just bought a nice hardwood stand for the tank so i'll post up new pics soon


----------



## tankies

manhtu said:


> Thanks guys! I just got a reply from Greg, so i'll be picking up some plants from him shortly and be able to start on phase 2. Hopefully i'll be able to find a nice light at the expo this weekend.
> 
> I also just bought a nice hardwood stand for the tank so i'll post up new pics soon


are you getting small plants? so the effect is like mountain scenery?


----------



## manmadecorals

Sorta...my inspiration comes from a mix of lion king pride rock and a scene from Pocahontas 

Here are some pics with the new stand


----------



## Jaysan

manhtu said:


> Sorta...my inspiration comes from a mix of lion king pride rock and a scene from Pocahontas
> 
> Here are some pics with the new stand


My neck hurts from looking at the pics! haha

I find the stand to be a big bigger than I imagined. also, it might look better if you trip the white mat to the size of the tank.

If your ever by my house again, you can check out my mat


----------



## manmadecorals

lol it was uploaded via phone. Pictures are now corrected


----------



## manmadecorals

Jaysan said:


> My neck hurts from looking at the pics! haha
> 
> I find the stand to be a big bigger than I imagined. also, it might look better if you trip the white mat to the size of the tank.
> 
> If your ever by my house again, you can check out my mat


I can see the mat that you used on your 25gal journal


----------



## manmadecorals

just ordered my light and filter yesterday


----------



## Jaysan

manhtu said:


> just ordered my light and filter yesterday


...and the 2 month wait starts


----------



## manmadecorals

I knooooooow aaaaaaaaarg!!!!!


----------



## lilgup

Nice! Any picture updates? Where did you get the rocks. They are NOICE!


----------



## manmadecorals

You can get them at Big Al's or Aqua Inspiration. They are called Ohko Stones a.k.a. Dragon Stones.

No updates yet. I'm waiting to go to Buffalo to pick up my light and my filter. once everything is picked up i'll post up new pics


----------



## lilgup

Thanks for the info! I never seen them at big al's, maybe I wasn't paying attention! But I will look for them next time I go.
Are you buying in Buffalo cause its cheaper? Or having your stuff shipped there? Post pics when you get it going!


----------



## manmadecorals

I bought it on US websites and getting it shipped to CBI for pick up. their prices are ridiculously cheaper then ours for example, I bought an Eheim 2213 for $70 with free shipping anywhere in the US while it's usually $129.99 around here. You can also find it here for $100 some places online in Canada but that's without taxes and shipping.


----------



## lilgup

Thats great that you get such great deals. There is a massive price difference, and its worth it to go across the border. I was asking because I go to Buffalo often for work and family so I do the same thing. Where is it that you have your stuff shipped? I know some people have USPS boxes or other ways to have their stuff shipped for pickup there. You mentioned CBI how does that work and do they charge a fee?


----------



## lilgup

Oops!I just googled CBI so now I see what your talking about! Thats cool, I have a KINEK account which is just like CBI - The USPS offers rental too but its only worth it if you get alot of stuff shipped to you.


----------



## manmadecorals

*July 23 2012*

finally picked up the light and the filter, added some MP (THANK YOU GREG!)

Here is an updated pic.


----------



## Ciddian

ooOO I do like that!


----------



## 1101cody

really like the most recent layout it looks great!


----------



## manmadecorals

Thanks guys 

I just added the C02 right after i took the picture...I'm wondering if the placement for my intake and outtake pipes are correct. I saw in the ADA book that they had the in and out pipes next to each other...


----------



## manmadecorals

*July 25 2012*

I started to notice that my rocks were slowly shifting from their original placements so i rearranged it more upwards so that they don't rely on each other so much to stay at an angle. I also added the C02 diffuser (Thank you Jason!) and i took a zoomed out picture so you may see the lighting fixture as well.

My next stage will be to smooth out hill so it doesn't look so bumpy everywhere and then add some carpeting plants. Once my tank is cycled i will be throwing in some Chili Rasboras that Jason is currently holding for me in his nice 25gal tank


----------



## Jaysan

Those lil guys are waiting for your new tank 
Btw, to cycle this tank faster, take the sponge from your edge and squeeze it into this tank. It should allow this tank to cycle within 1-2 weeks


----------



## manmadecorals

*UPDATE: August 3 2012*

Added 6 Chili Rasboras (more to come)
Added Dwarf Hairgrass in the middle of the rocks
Added a Glass Heater

Changed the location of intake of the filter


----------



## Jaysan

Dont forget to squeeze the old gunk from your edge tank into this one to fast cycle it


----------



## manmadecorals

not much to squeeze since the amano shrimps eat everything but i've been using the water from the settled tank


----------



## manmadecorals

*August 9th 2012*

Added some HC and a little more Dwarf Hairgrass.

The MP is growing out nicely


----------



## manmadecorals

*August 26th 2012*

I broke my C02 Diffuser as i was trying to clean it so cigarette filter it is for the time being 

I added a lot more Dwarf Hair Grass and a few more Chili Rasboras. With proper C02 and lighting my plants are getting a nice green color with a very nice growth rate. No dosing of ferts or nutrients yet.


----------



## manmadecorals

*September 24 2012*

I had added a little more HC and they both spread like crazy! You'll also notice that i have no heater inside my tank as i'm now using the Hydor Inline Heater. An amazing heater with the only con that it's a bit big.

I'll also probably be removing the Anubias Frazeri in the background. It doesn't look like it really belongs there. What do you guys think?


----------



## Boogerboy

Great rock arrangement you've got there. I agree the anubias is a bit overpowering in small tanks. Perhaps Staurogyne Repens if you want a slightly bigger plant in the back.

What is your lighting and photoperiod like? Dosing?

Be careful with those Hydor heaters - I've seen several reports of them breaking and they either switch off for good (not so much a problem) or stay on all the time (more of a problem)


----------



## manmadecorals

Thanks! I'll be removing the anubias when i return home later today...looking at it bothers me. LOL!

I leave my lights on for 10 hours a day, I dose 1ml of macro nutrients every day and 1ml Seachem Flourish Comprehensive Supplement twice a week before each photoperiod.

Thanks for the heads up...I'll make sure to leave my thermometer in the tank in case of failure.


----------



## manmadecorals

*September 30th 2012*

Just did a very thorough cleaning of my tank yesterday. Spent at least 3 to 4 hours just cleaning it. I started by cleaning the glass with a magnet, then used an algae scraper for tough spots and went over it with the magnet again. Cleaned the top of the glass to remove the calcium residue. I then used a sand flattener to scrap off growing algea on the rocks and brush off as much of the green spot algae with a tooth brush. I cleaned the CO2 tubing, the diffuser, the drop checker, and all of the suction cups associated with them. I cleaned the tubes and the lily pipes very thoroughly, vacuumed the substrate, trimmed the plants, removed the trimmings, switched the side of my out and in flow, removed the Anuabias F. and put in some Anubias Nana Petite. Although i'm still not sure if i still want to keep it there.

I was thinking of removing the Dwarf Hair Grass from the middle of the rocks and putting more anubias petite there...What do you guys suggest or think of my idea?


----------



## Jaysan

Look at that HC spread!


----------



## manmadecorals

I know right?! i love the fact that i have pictures from every month. If you look at the pictures from aug 9th and then pictures i just uploaded...all of that in only 2 months!! in 2 more months it should fully cover the front of my tank...although the dwarf hairgrass is a lot slower at spreading I've noticed.


----------



## manmadecorals

*October 3rd*

Added Gush Crystal Pod (Thanks Jesse!) with a little anubias nana petite tied to a rock and more anubias nana petite between the Ohko stones.

Any feedback is appreciated


----------



## Jsu

may i suggest that you remove the nana. petite. it takes away the grandness of the tank because the leaves are too big. i suggest plants with narrow leaves and stays short, such as downoi, and it adds texture to the scape.


----------



## manmadecorals

all of the nana petite or just the ones around the rocks?


----------



## Jsu

manhtu said:


> all of the nana petite or just the ones around the rocks?


both around the rocks. i believe the main focuses of this tank are the rocks and your expensive glass ware lol. also try elatine triandra. beautiful mid ground and carpeting plant.


----------



## manmadecorals

after you mentioned it...i agree, although after seeing picture of Downoi on google, i'm not a big fan of it. I'll go google Elatine Tiandra right now 

Thanks!


----------



## Jsu

manhtu said:


> after you mentioned it...i agree, although after seeing picture of Downoi on google, i'm not a big fan of it. I'll go google Elatine Tiandra right now
> 
> Thanks!


i bought some elatine triandra @AI i while back. i first just put it between my rocks with an one inch gap. it grew into a low lush bright green bush. eventually i expanded into a carpet.


----------



## Jaysan

Jsu said:


> i bought some elatine triandra @AI i while back. i first just put it between my rocks with an one inch gap. it grew into a low lush bright green bush. eventually i expanded into a carpet.


I like both the downoi and the elatine triandra 

Selling any downoi Jsu?


----------



## manmadecorals

Jsu said:


> i bought some elatine triandra @AI i while back. i first just put it between my rocks with an one inch gap. it grew into a low lush bright green bush. eventually i expanded into a carpet.


Any pics? I would love to see their effect


----------



## Jaysan

manhtu said:


> Any pics? I would love to see their effect


Search for Jsu's threads


----------



## Jsu

Jaysan said:


> I like both the downoi and the elatine triandra
> 
> Selling any downoi Jsu?


I just sold a package to a member and im keeping the downoi. paid a fortune for a pot.


----------



## Jsu

any new update?


----------



## manmadecorals

*November 28 2012*

I haven't been able to find any plants that i really liked in the background...so i threw the anubias nana petite back in. I also threw in some marimo moss to cover more of the right side of the tank so not to make it look so bare. I was having a lot of algae issue so i switched from a 36W T5HO to a 24W CFL light. I have been noticing a decrease in the rate that my HC was spreading...could it be due to the location of the diffuser and the water flow of my tank? There has also been some BBA outbreak but ever since i changed lighting it has decreased tremendously.


----------



## manmadecorals

*November 29 2012*

Added more Anubias Nana Petite
Changed Co2 diffuser with Atomizer
Added 7 "Lamb Chop" Rasboras
Threw in an SAE


----------



## Jaysan

nicely done.
SAE is hiding I presume.
Nice colours on the chili rasbora


----------



## Jsu

where did you get the chilli pepper rasboras?


----------



## lybrian1

why did you change the glass diffuser to a atomizer?


----------



## manmadecorals

I got the Chili Rasboras from several places...Some of the retailers were Big Al's Scarb and Menagerie.

I changed from the diffuser to an atomizer to inject smaller c02 bubbles throughout the tank. It requires less maintenance than a glass diffuser and saves more space.


----------



## lybrian1

oh is that true? i see more people use glass diffusers users in nano tanks. maybe i should switch over to an atomizer


----------



## manmadecorals

Glass diffusers are cosmetically more pleasing but i find the diffusion of the bubbles to be uneven on the ceramic surface.

Also the amount of maintenance it requires is ridiculous...about once every 2 weeks, algae starts to grow around the glass and on the ceramic. I had 2 glass diffusers, one ready to be used while having to clean the other. I also broke a few already while simply wiping it dry with a napkin.


----------



## manmadecorals

*December 10 2012*

I have reached that moment where my 10gal setup is done, where there is absolutely nothing else for me to buy, do, change, or add...this made me sad


----------



## Jaysan

manhtu said:


> I have reached that moment where my 10gal setup is done, where there is absolutely nothing else for me to buy, do, change, or add...this made me sad


that just means its time to take it apart and start again 
or...perfect it, get rid of the bba, have the HC spread all over, and THEN rip it apart and start over with a new scape


----------



## lybrian1

Manhtu I really like your tank. I will use your journal as a guild when starting my own nano tank


----------



## manmadecorals

lybrian1 said:


> Manhtu I really like your tank. I will use your journal as a guild when starting my own nano tank


For sure, that's what it's also here for 

Let me know if there is anything i can ever help you with.


----------



## lybrian1

manhtu said:


> For sure, that's what it's also here for
> 
> Let me know if there is anything i can ever help you with.


Thanks. I really need help with the details. If my tank becomes half as good as yours I will be happy.


----------



## FlyingHellFish

That is some fat bubble for an "atomzier" diffuser.


----------



## Jaysan

The bubbles are a lot smaller in person, LOL


----------



## manmadecorals

FlyingHellFish said:


> That is some fat bubble for an "atomzier" diffuser.


LMAO!! Picture taken with Macro lens


----------



## lybrian1

manhtu said:


> LMAO!! Picture taken with Macro lens


What Dslr do you have?


----------



## manmadecorals

Canon EOS Rebel XTI 400D


----------



## lybrian1

That's cool. I'm a photographer myself


----------



## manmadecorals

That's awesome! Professional or amateur? We could trade knowledge! Nano tank for your photopraghy lol


----------



## sig

this is a beauty. did you think to transform it to the SW 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## manmadecorals

Thanks!! 

You have no idea how often I've toyed with that idea...but going SW seems so overwhelming...Sump, fuge, salt, etc...Not only does it already sound expensive but space consuming as well lol!


----------



## manmadecorals

*December 28 2012*

A lot of my fish were getting sucked, stuck in the intake and killed, so i added a mesh filter guard and since no more death 

I removed the Chameleon Drop Checker and added a lovely Hang on the glass Drop Checker that i got from Jaysan for Christmas  It definetly looks more spacious and less obstructive 

I've added several new fish such as the L144 and different boraras species.


----------



## Jaysan

switch to the inline diffuser!


----------



## manmadecorals

*January 15 2013*

The first picture is a before shot of the tank without maintenance for 2-3 weeks and the second picture is the after shot after I had thoroughly cleaned it.

Since my last update, i added a mesh filter guard since i noticed that the strong suction of my filter was sucking in and killing my fish. It definitely hinders the cosmetic aspect of my creation but i care more about my fish as they are quite rare at the moment.

I also had to remove all the HC cuba from the left side of my tank as it was starting to cause me more bad then good.


----------



## manmadecorals

*January 18th 2013*

So I went to pick up a new stand last night, an old but still in mint condition Ikea Hemnes nightstand for $50.

I also removed the CO2 atomizer and replaced it with a UP Aqua! Aquarium CO2 Atomizer System Diffuser 08/12mm D508-08 that Jaysan bought me for Christmas. Thanks Jay!!

My HC is starting to unroot...boo  I'm currently debating removing everything and just simply replant everything afterwards...but not sure yet.


----------



## Jaysan

this stand looks much better.
Loving the micro bubbles from the atomizer?


----------



## manmadecorals

Thanks Bro...it wouldn't look as good without your contribution. 

As for the bubbles...I LOVE IT!!! It's amazing! it looks like a mist of bubbles going around the tank.

Next step is to make it look cleaner. Put the filter and the CO2 setup inside the cabinet.


----------



## Jaysan

manhtu said:


> Thanks Bro...it wouldn't look as good without your contribution.
> 
> As for the bubbles...I LOVE IT!!! It's amazing! it looks like a mist of bubbles going around the tank.
> 
> Next step is to make it look cleaner. Put the filter and the CO2 setup inside the cabinet.


did you see if they both fit inside?


----------



## matti2uude

How do you like the inline diffuser? I have the same one but haven't used it yet.


----------



## Symplicity

Looks great. Ever considering buying some clear tubing from home depot to hide the inline heater? Its $9.99 for 1/2" 10ft of tubing that is fairly thick so it will not 
kink.


----------



## manmadecorals

matti2uude said:


> How do you like the inline diffuser? I have the same one but haven't used it yet.


I have used a cigarette filter, a CO2 Diffuser, an Atomizer, and now an inline diffuser.

By far the best one out of all of them is the Inline diffuser. The Pro of having this inline diffuser is the nice clean look inside the aquarium, the micro bubbles injected into the tank, no algae growing on it like other diffusers (which means no maintenance, and the ease of use. The only con i have encountered so far is the space it take on the out tube of my filter (but that's also because i have my inline heater on it) and the mist of micro bubbles makes everything else in the tank less visible...but that is also because it is in a 10gal tank. Jay's 25gal tank is no problem at all.

In short I LOVE IT


----------



## manmadecorals

Symplicity said:


> Looks great. Ever considering buying some clear tubing from home depot to hide the inline heater? Its $9.99 for 1/2" 10ft of tubing that is fairly thick so it will not
> kink.


I actually have...but when they get dirty...they look disgusting...i can't justify the extra maintenance just yet.


----------



## manmadecorals

*February 14 2013*

With my substrate aging, I am no longer capable of sustaining an adequate level of nutrition and growth for my plants and unfortunately they were starting to dissolve.

I am currently in the process of tearing down the tank and waiting to get my new tank in so i may transfer the livestock before starting from scratch with this 10 gallon. It was unfortunate that i didn't achieve the scaping that i had in mind, but i haven't given up on it just yet. Once i tear it down, i will redo the exact same scape until i can achieve what i originally had planned out. At the moment, the only thing remaining in that tank ... is a tiny bit of HC, the anubias nana petite, and MP on the ohko stones. The is the only picture that is worth showing at the moment since there isn't much left to show.

In the meantime, I've acquired new tools thanks to Mattitude  Here is how i have organized them inside of my new cabinet.


----------



## Boogerboy

Hmm, strange. How old is your tank? Substrate shouldn't be depleted that quickly, especially considering it wasn't so heavily planted.


----------



## manmadecorals

I had the substrate for a year now and i bought the substrate used from another member here, so who knows how long he had it for before me... mistake no.1

Also contributing with the fact that i never vacuum the substrate...


----------



## manmadecorals

*March 8 2013*

I tore the tank down completely and started back from scratch. My tank was being infested with BBA, so i took out everything scrubbed the glass with a magic eraser until all the BBA was gone from my tank. I removed the Eheim 2213 and installed a 2211 with media from the 2213. Bleached the rocks with 2 part water and 1 part Bleach for a few hours. Rinsed and light scrub under the sink, then I soaked them in tap water with prime for 30 minutes. Changed the substrate with new Netlea Shrimp Substrate. Trimmed the Anubias Nana Petite that had too much BBA on it. Cleaned the exterior glass with Windex and below is the result of a few hours of hard labor.


----------



## Yann

Looking good!
Any thoughts on what you will be planting yet?


----------



## manmadecorals

I have a few cups on Marsilea minuta sitting in my fluval flora...i might give that a try. I would prefer using HC but the maintenance that is required on that plant is just too much for me. I'd like something i can just sit back and relax and not have to trim once a week...then have to scoop out all of the trimming...ugh just thinking about it makes me tired.


----------



## brapbrapboom

Tank is looking great again! Seeing your tank really pushes me to redo my scape too and do a rock scape! 

Darn you temptation!!! ;(

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## manmadecorals

*March 11 2013*

Small update I've added some Java fern on Lava rock in the background and planted marsilea minuta in the foreground. I also added a fluval m100 heater.


----------



## Jiinx

Mahn-tu, your tank will look so nice once the mm fills in. That must have taken you some time!

Can't wait to see the reshape after this weekend!


----------



## manmadecorals

*March 18 2013*

Over the weekend i took some time to rearrange my scape a little. I removed the SAE and the Marbled Cray as they were unrooting and cutting off my Marsilea Minuta. I replaced them with a few Boraras. As you will notice in the picture, my MM population has tremendously decreased due to the cray. I also took out the Java Fern as i realized that it just did not suit my scaping. Instead I replaced it with some Hydrocotyles. I also removed the marimo moss ball with an Erio Shiga (aka Japan type II). I relocated some of the MM that was planted in the front and added some Erio sp. Blood.

The light is on for 7 hours a day and i inject about 1bps of CO2. I completely stopped dosing fertilizers and so far it seems like everyone is pretty happy.


----------



## greg

Setup looks great! 

Would love to get some Eriocaulons but I don't think they'd do well in my inert substrate.


----------



## manmadecorals

Thanks Greg~! 

Let me know if you ever decide to go for one. I have an extra one i don't mind selling


----------



## Jiinx

love the rock placement! It will look so lush when all grown out. I love the hanging glass pod in the bag!

sarah


----------



## brapbrapboom

Really like your tank setup! Cant wait to see this tank mature again

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## manmadecorals

Thanks Sarah, I like it a lot too. It's not too big and not too small. Just the right size for me to highlight any special plant that i want to bring out. Of course it's going to be my Erio Shiga. The most expensive plant I've ever purchased. Was it worth it?... every penny of it. It's beautiful, simple, intense bright green color and nothing that even looks close to it. The fact that it's very rare makes it priceless.

Thanks Karl! I'll keep you guys updated at least once a once


----------



## CatfishSoupFTW

tank looks great! quick question. what light is that, and from where? also for the eheim intake pipe, did you cut it? because the one I have in my nano is quite large.. 2213, and so i had to put it sideways for now . 0_0


----------



## manmadecorals

Thanks!! 

The light that i am currently using a 24W CFL Light I purchased at AquaInspiration.

I didn't have to cut the outtake pipe or intake as i am using a eheim 2211


----------



## xriddler

hey manthu just wondering where did you get the glass pod from?


----------



## CatfishSoupFTW

manhtu said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> The light that i am currently using a 24W CFL Light I purchased at AquaInspiration.
> 
> I didn't have to cut the outtake pipe or intake as i am using a eheim 2211


really eh? how does the light perform. I enjoy that store but their lights.. seem quite cheap. But, seeing how you bought these, how do they perform? build? the ins and outs. do the legs slide? and is it worth 30 bucks.

im surprised the pipe on the 2211 is that much smaller than the 2213.


----------



## manmadecorals

xriddler said:


> hey manthu just wondering where did you get the glass pod from?


I got the pod for an amazing price from a member here when he was tearing down his tanks. You can also find the crystal pod  from Shrimpfever or I can get you one made by Nag for $20


----------



## manmadecorals

CatfishSoupFTW said:


> really eh? how does the light perform. I enjoy that store but their lights.. seem quite cheap. But, seeing how you bought these, how do they perform? build? the ins and outs. do the legs slide? and is it worth 30 bucks.
> 
> im surprised the pipe on the 2211 is that much smaller than the 2213.


It is cheap but it does what i need it to do... Provide light for my plants 

For the price i get it for, you can't really complain much about it. I've paid a lot more for crappier lights before. it is pretty sturdy, and the feet can slide in and out as far it's own length. I've had it for over a year now and it hasn't had any problems so far. The fact that you can lift up the light while it is still attached to the tank is a bonus. It makes cleaning the light a breeze and water change a lot less difficult.

The eheim 2211 pipe is not just shorter but thinner as well. Fits almost perfectly in my tank


----------



## manmadecorals

*May 9th 2013*

Time for an update:

Sorry for the bad picture...just snapped a quick one and didn't check to see how it turned out

Thanks to Jaysan, I was able to get rid of that unsightly white co2 tube from my tank with an inline C02 diffuser he got made made specifically for the small eheim outtake tube on the Eheim 2211

The H. Tripartite has spread into a nice carpet on my left corner and i magaged to propagate it and spread it behind the rocks as well as in between the rocks.

Unfortunately my Eriocaulon Japan outgrew my crystal pod so i switched it with the Erio Australia Red. It doesn't look as good as it did with the shiga in it so i'm debating splitting my shiga and putting one of the splits back in the pod.

I'm not having any luck with my marsilea minuta. It's not spreading and growing as quickly as i had hoped it would... 

I also removed all the livestock etc for the 3 amano snails and the few snails hanging out in the tank.

I've also added 7 Spixi Snails into the tank unfortunately one of the smaller ones fell victim to an assasin snail's prey, so now I am left with 6.


----------



## Jiinx

Manh-tu! Your scape looks so serene. I love your placements of rocks. 

I would love to see close ups of your invertebrates and other inhabitants!

If you need mm when we meet up, let me know 

sarah


----------



## manmadecorals

Thanks Sarah! I know can always count on you to have my back when i'll need something 

I'm still being hopeful for my MM though... not having any foreground plants makes my tank look so bare


----------



## manmadecorals

*May 12 2013*

Some updated shots i took over the weekend


----------



## manmadecorals

*June 11th 2013*

Time for a new update!

*Hardware:*
2211 Eheim Filter
Sponge Filter Guard
AI Compact Fluorescent Light Ficture
Fluval 100M Heater
Gush Crystal Pod

*Livestock:* 
5 Spixie Snail
3 Amano Shrimps
100 Crystal Red Shrimps S Grade (Probably about 60 now that some have died and been eaten)

*Water Parameters*
Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: Between 5PPM - 10PPM
Ph: 7.0
TDS: 200


----------



## Jaysan

You forgot your other inverts


----------



## 10G

Shrimps are looking nice, sweet floaters


----------



## JNSN

The magic of ohko stones oh my!


----------



## manmadecorals

*12/23/13: The end*

It was a tough choice but I had to give up one of my tanks as I am starting a SW tank and my gf told me one had to go if i wanted to start new one. So it comes with great sadness that i give you the last picture taken of my beautiful 10gal Aquascape


----------

